# Look What Parked out side our house lst night - Old Skool.



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Ellen loved the colour!

It's a 1982/3 Turbo. And yes, the guy who parked it had a hint of a stringfello mullet hairdo, and Amanda was sure that had it not been wet out, he would have had also his jacket sleeves rolled up, plus been wearing a leopard skin print somewhere.

Great car - a true classic and in tip top condition for a 25 year old car.

8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

yea i love them old porkers!

that colour combo is the best i think 8)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks to be very clean. 
Your daughter look happy 

Were the rads in the house when you bought it or did you have them put in?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> Looks to be very clean.
> Your daughter look happy :0
> 
> Were the rads in the house when you bought it or did you have them put in?


Cheers Ronin. She is a happy little thing. Just like her mum. Her eyes lit up when she saw the red porker parking up, so she has good taste too. :wink:

The Rads: they are all new as we started the whole plumbing and heating fit from scratch. They are a bit costly but actually more efficient than normal steel rads and they do look nice in a victorian house. I have some more coming, but am waiting for them to be powder coated. Your plumber needs to be experience in installing them as they are not as straightforward as normal items - at least that's what our plumber said.

We have had plenty of positive comments on them,

Got them from Bathroomstuff who were very helpful:

http://www.bathroomstuff.co.uk/designer_radiators.html


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo one of the best looking Porkers ever just a pity it was not black


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Your curtains are too long.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Maybe he parked it there as it was raining and wasn't to keen on dying in a Porsche


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Your curtains are too long.


We don't do half-mast. They are temp drapes. Will get your soft furnishing tips when they are up for replacement. :-*


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I love these (and those Rads as well) - saw one the other day - wwhite white witth the Martini graphics - looked spot on.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Very nice - a true classic.

James


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Looks to be very clean.
> ...


Very nice, verbally if someone said they had black rads i would think , ok..... and have vision of purple curtains, joss sticks and the whole goth thing, but they certainly are far from that.
Similiar to a "school" rad , which now go for silly money!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Defo one of the best looking Porkers ever just a pity it was not black


Condorman :wink:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Curtains are too shirt on the back window.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Served my time on them..... Fantastic old cars. 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

M T Pickering said:


> Curtains are too shirt on the back window.


Really?

:?:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

ronin said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Defo one of the best looking Porkers ever just a pity it was not black
> ...


I cried watching those 911's go off the cliff and being blown up in Condorman. The 911, which had been re-modeled on a match box made me cringe with embarrassment.


----------

